# Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juli 2009)

*Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben


----------



## Skaos (17. Juli 2009)

*Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

schade, ohne temp-sensor sicher ne überlegung wert gewesen.. dadurch aber für den einsatz an einer steuerung, genau wie die everest, nur nach modifikation brauchbar..


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2009)

*Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber irgendwie schaun die Teile einfach nur _billig_ aus. Hoffe in echt schauen die besser aus.

Der Cluster, Everest und Magma wirken da deutlich hochwertiger.....


----------



## CentaX (17. Juli 2009)

*Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Brauch schon lange nen schnelleren Lüfter für die CPU (maximal 1250 UPM schafft der Lüfter im Moment)
Blaue LEDs an dem CPU- Lüfter waren bis jetzt ein Wunschdenken - und der da sieht sogar noch richtig gut aus. Und nachts kann man dann die LEDs per Knopfdruck ausmachen... Ne etwas höhere Lautstärke nehm ich dafür gern in kauf - doch bisher waren die Enermax Lüfter doch weit unterm Durchschnitt?
Und den Temp- Sensor find ich auch alles andere als gut, wobei 25-50° sich ganz vernünftig anhören für nen CPU Kühler...
PCGH, bitte haltet uns auf dem Laufenden, zumindest in der Theorie ist der Lüfter schon perfekt für mch


----------



## Tecqu (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Also ich finde sie sehen ganz ordentlich aus. vlt ein bischen zu viele leds aber insgesamt gelungen


----------



## harl.e.kin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

boar die gehen mal gar nich sehen aus wie absolute billg Teile. da is man von Enermax anderes gewohnt.


----------



## Naitsabes (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Erinnern mich an SilenX Lüfter.

SilenX:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enermax:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CHICOLORES (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

ich brauch die roten für meinen neuen intelbasher


----------



## Mike1 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*



CentaX schrieb:


> Brauch schon lange nen schnelleren Lüfter für die CPU (maximal 1250 UPM schafft der Lüfter im Moment)
> Blaue LEDs an dem CPU- Lüfter waren bis jetzt ein Wunschdenken - und der da sieht sogar noch richtig gut aus. Und nachts kann man dann die LEDs per Knopfdruck ausmachen... Ne etwas höhere Lautstärke nehm ich dafür gern in kauf - doch bisher waren die Enermax Lüfter doch weit unterm Durchschnitt?
> Und den Temp- Sensor find ich auch alles andere als gut, wobei 25-50° sich ganz vernünftig anhören für nen CPU Kühler...
> PCGH, bitte haltet uns auf dem Laufenden, zumindest in der Theorie ist der Lüfter schon perfekt für mch


einfach die beiden Kontakte vom Sensor überbrücken und der Lüfter läuft immer mit voller Drehzahl.

Wenn die Lüfter aber genauso schlecht wie die von SilenX sind dann ist das arm.


----------



## kyuss1975 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

kann man zu weihnachten auch auf den christbaum hängen!


----------



## zuogolpon (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> kann man zu weihnachten auch auf den christbaum hängen!



Lol, dachte ich auch ;D


----------



## NeLson1980 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Schick aussehen tun se auf alle Fälle...  schade das ich mich grade erst mit 3 neuen Lüftern eingedeckt habe.....


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> kann man zu weihnachten auch auf den christbaum hängen!


das wäre doch einen Casemod wert oder^^
weihnachts-casemod....

zu den Lüftern:
sehen schick aus
wenn die Leistung etc stimmt
und bis nächstes Jahr oktober nichts besseres kommt
wandern davon welche in meinen nächsten PC


----------



## QZA (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

naja die lüfter sind geschmackssache 
aber wie siehts eig mit den preisen aus???

bYe


----------



## speedymike (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

also ich hab viele produkte von enermax in verwendung, aber die neuen lüfter gehen überhaupt nicht. ok, in einen € 20.- km würden sie vielleicht passen ...


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Sehen worklich nicht schlecht aus. Die Farben gefallen am bessten bin gespannt wie laut der sein wird.


----------



## -Pinhead- (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> kann man zu weihnachten auch auf den christbaum hängen!



Natürlich, was denkst du, warum man den Rotor so einfach entfernen kann


----------



## AlexFCB87 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Hm, mir gefallen die. Könnte man so einen z.B. an den Prolimatech Megahalems (ja ich hab noch den Boxed Kühler und er ist irgendwie laut...) hinschrauben den ich im Auge habe...?


----------



## ruf!o (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

an den Prolimatech Megahalems müsste man doch eigentlich jeden 120er lüfter anbringen können. Mein fall sind die Dinger nicht.


----------



## eVoX (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Die sehen schon ganz gut aus, haben auch eine nette Optik.


----------



## Gast20150401 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Klasse aussehen tun die ja.Ist aber meines erachtens nur was für Gehäusemodder.Sonst sind die eh unsichtbar verbaut.Die werte sind wohl durchschnitt.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (14. August 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Habe gestern mal 2 von den Teilen verbaut, bin doch freudig überrascht, wie leise die sind im Vergleich zu den Coolermaster-Standard bzw. SienX-Ixtrema, die vorher drin waren, ordentlich Durchzug bei aktuell 900-1200 U/min machen se auch, auf 1700 U/min. hört man se deutlich.

Aber schön im Betrieb sehen se allemal aus und btw: Gummientkoppler liegen auch schon bei nebst einem 3-Pin auf Molex-Adapter


----------



## allemeine endschen (20. August 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

hi habe seit heute einen apollish in blau und weiß garnicht was einige haben ich find ihn super und er sieht in echt garnicht billig aus. nur 1ne fragehätt ich an dich XFX_GTX280_XT wie hast du die so hell bekommen mein apollish leuchtet mit abstand weniger hell. auser wenn ich auf den resetbutton drücke leuchtet er kurz vor dem boot so hell auf wie bei dir wie kann ich diesen leuchtzustand beibehalten ???????


----------



## reblow (25. August 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Ich weiß garnicht ob die Frage wirklich klug ist, aber ich stell sie trotzdem mal 

Wo genau schließt man Lüfter mit einer eigenen Lüftersteuerung an?
Kommt die sich in die Quere mit einer richtigen Lüftersteuerung?
Regeln MBs die Temperaturen nicht sowieso irgendwie automatisch?
Und auch Netzteile regulieren doch zum Teil die Geschwindigkeiten der angeschlossenen Lüfter.

Sicher hat einer von euch ne Antwort. Ich kenn mich da einfach zu wenig aus.


----------



## deni2600 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Hm...Ich würde den blauen oder grünen nemen die sehen eigentlich allegut aus. Es kommt nur darauf an ob sie zu deinem Gehäuse passen


----------



## M42i0 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

g0ilste lüfter die ich ye hatte.ich hab einen lüfter vom case der direkt an der graka sitzt gegen den roten pollish ausgetauscht und gl0ich 7-10°weniger gehabt und die cpu ist auch um unglaubliche 10°kälter.einfach kranker lüfter alleine scho vom aussehen etc.holt ihn euch klare kaufempfehlungleider nur bei voller umdrehung laut(nicht zu laut bzw. erträglich)


----------



## Holdrio (18. September 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Sehen im Betrieb wirklich toll aus, aber als CPU Lüfter montiert mal zum Test ist die blöde Autosteuerung ein ernstes Problem, dreht mit 800 RPM  trotz voll aufgedreht an Lüftersteuerung.



Mike1 schrieb:


> einfach die beiden Kontakte vom Sensor überbrücken und der Lüfter läuft immer mit voller Drehzahl.



Öh wie macht man das, Anleitung für Dummies bitte. 

Was passiert denn wenn man das Tempfühlerkabel einfach abklemmt, hat das etwa schon jemand probiert, dreht der dann immer voll oder minimum?
Sonst ne einfache Lösung für immer Volldampf?

So toll der aussieht, aber mit der blöden Autosteuerung sonst für mich unbrauchbar.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (18. September 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Ja der Tempsensor is sone sache (ich habs einfach gelöst und den an die seite in die grafikkarte reingesteckt (da wo se u.a. luft ausbläst) und da er eh auf die graka pustet passt das - graka wird warm lüfter dreht auf. wesentlich lauter finde ich den auch nicht - find den einfach nur hammer geil! 
in meiner galerie sieht man das auch mal...


----------



## Holdrio (18. September 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Jou der sieht wirklich absolut top aus mit dem LED Ring! 

Fand noch das hier zum überbrücken, ist ja kinderleicht mit beide Kabelchen zusammendrehen.
Gleich gemacht und klappt gut, leider ist schon unter 1500 so nur noch schwache Beleuchtung und unter 1300 sogar schon ganz aus. 
Der Trick also nix für Silentfans die Licht wollen!

Naja mal sehen wie heiss der bald kommende i7 wird, sonst probiere ich es dann halt mit nem zweiten auch besser mit Tempkabel platzieren.
Oder Enermax bringt endlich einen auch ohne.


----------



## Gamer_ST1 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Hi,
ich hätte mal eine frage...

Ich hab mir jetzt das Enermax Staray Gehäuse gekauft und da ist auch ein roter Apollisch LED Lüfter drinnen. Sieht top aus und ist auch ziemlich leise.

Nun zu meiner frage...
Ich schalte die LEDs ein. Fahre dann meinen PC Herunter. Und beim nächsten einschalten sind die LEDs wieder aus und ich muss sie mit dem Schalter wieder einschalten.

Ist das nur bei mir so? oder bei euch auch?

Was kann man da machen?
Will mir jetzt noch 3 Apollish Lüfter zulegen und will dann net immer das Gehäuse aufmachen müssen um die Lüfter einzuschalten. Schalterkabel ist leider nur 3cm lang (müsste man selbst verlängern).

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## DZapi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Enermax Apollish: LED-Lüfter in vier Farben*

Sehe ich das richtig das es nur weiße led`s sind und sie nur in den Farblen leuchten wegen dem lack auf den lüftern? Also meine frage is wenn ich mir z.b. einen roten Apollish ans Fenster baue ob der auch meinen Pc rot beleuchtet oder eher weiß. Oder bin ich Farbenblind und die led`s sind in den jeweiligen farben am leuchten?


----------

